# Rocket Giotto v2 - Pump pressure stays high after shot?



## millikenrobert (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Long time lurker.

I was backflushing the giotto and i heard a squeek, then another. Both times the pump pressure dropped and rose again.

After that i have noticed that after i pull a shot the pump pressure stays around the 9 bar range. It's not till i start the pump again does it then drop down.

Is that normal, i never noticed it before, so i could just be going crazy.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably a sticky gauge needle. Try tapping the gauge glass immediately after your shot.....


----------



## millikenrobert (Apr 7, 2012)

Okay - next time i'll try that. When i backflushed it goes back down, just when pulling shots its the problem.

I was playing with a new blend today and choked the machine a little, and it let out a little squeak... Does any ones else machine squeak?


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

The pump pressure gauge does the same thing on the FB80 at work. Run water through and it should drop again


----------

